# Chapman MFA screenwriting students 2009-Facebook?



## Bubbleboy (Jul 1, 2009)

This is in relation to another thread here: 

http://forums.studentfilms.com...661022734/m/28510748

The Editing Fellows of Chapman seem to have started a Facebook group. I'm an incoming student in the Screenwriting MFA and I was wondering if there's a similar page for incoming Screenwriting Fellows; not necessarily on Facebook but maybe some social networking site where we can all meet up before classes start. I noticed in the thread that two posters, notroberttowne and ArmaFenix, are also incoming Screenwriting Fellows. Congrats, guys!


----------



## notroberttowne (Jul 1, 2009)

The group in that topic is not editing exclusive.  It's for, theoretically, all incoming Chapman grad students.  You should join up (if you haven't already), as there are seven screenwriting students on board all ready.  If you do sign up, though, you'll invalidate my screenwriting students/seven dwarves joke...  which I suppose was inevitable.


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, notroberttowne (loved your work on Not Chinatown, by the way). Sorry to ruin your seven dwarves margin, but I think I'll go ahead and join the Facebook group. See ya there (and hopefully in person come Fall)!


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jul 2, 2009)

notoberttowne, I put in a request from the admin of the Facebook page but I'm afraid I might get rejected because I use a fictitious name for my Facebook account. Is there anyone I can contact to notify that I am an actual incoming Fellow?


----------



## notroberttowne (Jul 2, 2009)

All I can suggest is that you include a message to the administrator along the lines of explaining yourself (if, in fact, they don't just let you in).  I don't think it'll take much.


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jul 2, 2009)

Alright, you got me. Aside from the basic Facebook doings, I am a Facebook newbie. How exactly do I contact the group administrator?


----------



## AshleyM (Jul 3, 2009)

Just below "Group Type" (on the right side of the page), there is a section called "Officers".  Click on one of their names and it will bring you to their profiles.  I think that you can email them from there.



> Originally posted by Bubbleboy:
> Alright, you got me. Aside from the basic Facebook doings, I am a Facebook newbie. How exactly do I contact the group administrator?


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jul 3, 2009)

AshleyM, I went to this page: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75603177546

No Officers List. I noticed groups that are open have that list but closed groups, like the Chapman Conservatory Fellows group, just have a disclaimer that reads: 

"This is a closed group. Members must be invited or approved by an admin."


----------



## Bubbleboy (Jul 3, 2009)

If you're in the group already, would you mind giving me a name I can message?


----------

